
Those NSA/Amazon guys are back with Synthetic Data - jtm_tech
6 months ago this came out with lots of feedback from you all:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22375774<p>Now we have our free beta:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gretel.ai<p>Free to use, check out our guides and videos to get started!
======
stmos42
From ProductHunt- "If you sign up (for Gretel.ai beta) this week, you’ll get a
credit for 25,000 data labeling API calls per month for 6 months after our
free beta"
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/gretel](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/gretel).

------
flossint
The government already has enormous amounts of data given to it by Amazon and
google in exchange for basically allowing a take over the country. Nothing's
ever private again anyway

------
codexNH
If you do everything in incognito window, no one gets your data.

------
ofalko
I dont trust the NSA to tell me about privacy, thanks

~~~
alexwatson405
@ofalko Our code is open source, you can always check it out for yourself. =)

[https://github.com/gretelai/gretel-
synthetics](https://github.com/gretelai/gretel-synthetics)

